# Class A gas towing?



## Dmark67 (Dec 31, 2018)

Of course I would expect that diesels are the best for towing a vehicle, but what is the best gas engine/transmission for towing?


----------



## blacktruck (Jan 21, 2019)

The V-10 Triton from Ford with their 6 speed automatic is a good set up and the most widely available today in a gas powered coach. In days gone by the 8.1 GM and Allison were the best for a gas engine combination but their fuel mileage was not quite as good as the Ford usually. The V-10 will work for a normal sized towed load (read that an average car or trailer). Unless you are going to put a lot of miles on towing, there is no need to get a diesel powered coach for just that reason.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 21, 2019)

The V10 has served us well.  Need to stay around 4k and less for toad imo.  Tow rating on mine is 5k.  65 K so far and no problem with drivetrain.  MPG averages 8 towing.  Only traveled one time with no toad.  Alabama to Alaska and back towing a 4 door 4x4 chev tracker.  Now have a saturn vue for toad.  I would not go over a 34 foot in the gasser.  Over that diesel.


----------



## WeekendRver (Jan 30, 2019)

We have a 37ft Tiffin Allegro Bay Diesel Pusher, towing a vehicle is no problem!

The MPG isn't too bad, it depends more on the terrain, traffic, and speed. 

If you are towing a vehicle behind a Class A I highly recommend getting a rearview camera so you can keep an eye on it. You'd be surprised that you can't feel a thing back there.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2019)

Rear view camera yes because mirrors dont help at all unless you see your toad trying to pass you lol


----------



## Shorty (May 15, 2019)

I have towed the same Wrangler with both. On flat terrain and toads tires at max I got better millage due to drafting. Now, when you got to a hill or a long pull...that's a different animal
And like Mr Nash says, yes, a camera is VERY helpfull. Otherwise your always looking for that little bit of a shadow from the toad to make sure it's still there


----------

